# Hybrid woes... driver & 3 wood wows...



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm having the worst time with my hybrids (Cobra Baffler DWS 3i & 4i). 

At the driving range once I get them I'm hitting them fine but it takes a while to get used to. If I switch off from irons to driver then to hybrids at the range, it takes a couple of shots to get the feel of the hybrid and even then, it's maybe 7 out of 10 I get good 'wood' on them.

I try to hit them like irons and it just doesn't work. I'm choking up... no help. I'm not so sure what I'm doing wrong and it messes me up on the course.

I'm so reluctant to use them and drop to the 5 iron and lay up when I know I have the distance on the hybrid if I could just hit them.

I'd say 40% of the time I don't top the ball from the fairway when I use them and when I do get distance, I'm hitting them way right. So of the 40% of the time I don't skull or top it, 50% of the time it goes straight! I've lost all confidence in them.

On the other hand, I have been doing great with the Cobra driver but just traded it in for the Taylor Made Superquad. I've been fighting the wind (I'm here in Hawaii playing golf for the week) and the Cobra just goes too high it seems. 

And I now love the Superquad - I'm actually getting 20-30 more yards on them! Is that possible at all? I don't hit very far but with Cobra I was fighting to get 210 sometimes 220 yards. With the Superquad I am getting 230-250 and hitting the fairways better than the Cobra.

I played the Palmer Course at TurtleBay today and had the luxury of a quiet back 9. I teed up a couple on the last couple of holes and was hitting the fairways every time 230-250 yards! It took the front 9 for me to get the feel for this new driver and wow... I'm in love.

I also traded in my Cobra 3wood for the TM Burner 3 wood and wow. This thing is the easiest thing to hit! 

I am hitting this thing just as far as the Cobra driver! I rode up to a ball I hit and it was only a pitching wedge away from the hole (100 yards). I came up to the ball and thought no way this ball was mine. Which meant I hit the 3wood 200 yards!!! I took a look and sure enough, it was my ball and it was hit with the wind going left to right. I couldn't believe the distance and how straight the ball flew!

I officially broke 100 today on a pretty challenging course! The yardage book they give you for the course really helped and made me a believer of course management versus going out there and hitting the ball far.

I played the front 9 at the Fazzio Course on Friday and recorded a 46 in what I would call one of my best golf days in my short life as a golfer (4 1/2 months!). I was on my way to breaking 100 there too! I'll be playing the full 18 at Fazzio tomorrow or the next day and hope I break 90.

This, coming off a horrible time at La Costa's Course where my driving was king and my irons were the worst thing ever. 

Finally, all clubs worked together (except for the hybrid which cost me a couple of pars!) LOL


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

Some people just dont do well with hybrids. They are long and feel like hitting a 1 iron. Perhaps you should look into a different fwy wood (or hybrid). Sometimes the club just does not work for you..

Now considering you shoot about 100 (30 hdcp?) likely you just need to get your swing consistent from wedge to wood. 

I think you are trying to hit your hybrid too hard, you are likely swaying forward a bit and topping the ball. The hybrid is long, so play it up a bit in your stance.. and more importantly, make a smooth swing.. 100% center hits are more important than 100% strength in the swing.


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

blue3715 said:


> Some people just dont do well with hybrids. They are long and feel like hitting a 1 iron. Perhaps you should look into a different fwy wood (or hybrid). Sometimes the club just does not work for you..
> 
> Now considering you shoot about 100 (30 hdcp?) likely you just need to get your swing consistent from wedge to wood.
> 
> I think you are trying to hit your hybrid too hard, you are likely swaying forward a bit and topping the ball. The hybrid is long, so play it up a bit in your stance.. and more importantly, make a smooth swing.. 100% center hits are more important than 100% strength in the swing.


A 30 hdcp is probably right but coming down for sure. Cleaner straighter shots are coming more often than before which has boosted my confidence.

Good advice on swinging too hard... I realize when I try NOT to hit them I get a better feel but when I think 180 yard shot I'm thinking HIT IT HARD BABY!!! LOL

I have been going for the 5 iron more which I'm comfy with but that extra distance will help get me closer to the green with a wedge or something.

I'll try the easier smoother sweeping shot at the range today before I play. 
G


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

Glenn, you're definately on the right track trying to hit a hybrid like an iron. At least according to the tips I've been given. I think the full power shot you're striving for is where the problems are arising. Just try to use your normal swing and as the saying goes, let the club do the work. Think of trying for consistancy and accuracy rather than distance. I'm by no means any kind of expert, but I can relay what I've been told easier than put it into practise myself! Best of luck with it mate!

...golfing in Hawaii...lucky sod. 
Where's the jealous smiley?


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

Jamin21 said:


> Glenn, you're definately on the right track trying to hit a hybrid like an iron. At least according to the tips I've been given. I think the full power shot you're striving for is where the problems are arising. Just try to use your normal swing and as the saying goes, let the club do the work. Think of trying for consistancy and accuracy rather than distance. I'm by no means any kind of expert, but I can relay what I've been told easier than put it into practise myself! Best of luck with it mate!
> 
> ...golfing in Hawaii...lucky sod.
> Where's the jealous smiley?


I played 18 on the Fazio course today in high winds. It was tough and I fought to break 100. And fight I did scoring a 49 on the front and 50 on the back. Whew.

I had ONE solid hybrid shot. I used it 3x on the back 9 avoiding it on the front using my 5 iron most of the time. I also used my 3 wood off the rough in the back 9 for a solid 180 yarder. It felt good to dig deep for a shot that left me a sand wedge (50 odd yards) away.

The driver played havoc for me in the high winds. I teed up low and had some nice straight shots but some some shots just died on me. (which will lead to my next post on how to play in windy conditions) and some just went sailing to the right. For the most part they were all very playable.

I had a ton of sand bunker shots and did not par one single hole.

The hybrid, when I got the clean shot, was an easy, light grip, slow backswing that gave me a really good result. If only I can keep that in my head. The club is so light I want to just swing it to New Zealand! 

I have maybe 18 more holes in me before I go back to Los Angeles. If the winds die down a bit (which is doubtful because Hurricane Flossie is passing by) I might fight to break 90!


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm an old fart, shooting a 17 handicap, down from 20+ at the end of last year. The only real difference I've made to my game this year, is to stop trying to hit the ball as hard as I can. In fact 90 percent of my shots these days are 3/4 power. I've started using one more club then what the yardage calls for. If the distance normally calls for a firm 7 iron, I'll use a six. I feel I've got a lot more control of my shots and the aim is starting to come around. Just try hitting at 3/4 power for a round and see how it works out..... Good Luck


----------

